# Manchester



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Is anyone going to Manchester Champ show next week?

We missed this one as we have pups and dont want to risk bringing anything nasty back.

I cant wait to start going to the shows again 

Our first is in Feb a breed club open,we might go to a race day the weekend before.

Mel


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

my puppy is a week too young and my 2 girls are both in season:-((
Pauline x


----------



## Groomer1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where abouts in Manchester is it? Might go for a nosy


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

It is Manchester Championship show, but with difficulties over venues over the years it is now held at the county showground Stafford.

I will be takeing my oldest and youngest, with the two champions staying home as the judge has done them well before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Is anyone going to Manchester Champ show next week?
> 
> We missed this one as we have pups and dont want to risk bringing anything nasty back.
> 
> ...


A very good idea,a woman who was showing her dog recently had a litter at home,the dog she had shown came down with KC,all but two of the pups died.Not worth the risk.



Brainless said:


> It is Manchester Championship show, but with difficulties over venues over the years it is now held at the county showground Stafford.
> 
> I will be takeing my oldest and youngest, with the two champions staying home as the judge has done them well before.


Good Luck!

We are not going this year,we were waiting on an appointment for my sons operation.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I didnt enter - my pup was too young to go 
Good luck to those entered


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> A very good idea,a woman who was showing her dog recently had a litter at home,the dog she had shown came down with KC,all but two of the pups died.Not worth the risk.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> We are not going this year,we were waiting on an appointment for my sons operation.


We would have loved to have gone to watch but,with the KC being quite active at the moment its not worth the risk.
Plus i am having too much fun at home with the babies  i could just sit and stare at them all day ,ok that is what i do really 

Good luck with the operation hope it all goes well.

Good luck to all who are showing hope you have fun

Mel


----------



## janikastco (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,
We'll be there on Sunday With Rogue and the pups, Mickey & Lilah....its their 1st show
Tina x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am there on Saturday with the goldens and the welsh springer and will then be there on the Sunday with the Welsh Terrier.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck everyone that is taking part


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

tashi said:


> I am there on Saturday with the goldens and the welsh springer and will then be there on the Sunday with the Welsh Terrier.


ohh you have a welsh terrier ,i love them


----------



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am going with a friend who is showing a Ridgeback - so will try to look some of you up to say hello in person 

Hazel x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hazel08 said:


> I am going with a friend who is showing a Ridgeback - so will try to look some of you up to say hello in person
> 
> Hazel x


Will be there on Sunday too, with my oldest (10 year old) and youngest (bald 13 month old) of my Norwegian Elkhounds.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you all had a great time,we had puppy families over to see my babies,they're not their babies until next weekend or longer ,and we also had a friend round to take some more pics


----------



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a great time at the show (sadly the Ridgie didn't do too good  ) Sorry didn't get to meet you Brainless with your lovely furry ones - though i did get to say hello to loads of them  

Hazel x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Hazel08 said:


> Had a great time at the show (sadly the Ridgie didn't do too good  ) Sorry didn't get to meet you Brainless with your lovely furry ones - though i did get to say hello to loads of them
> 
> Hazel x


Oh good. Personally was last with my leggy bald as coot 13 month old, but the class was one by one I bred living in Ireland and she also got the RCC, judge really wanted to give her the CC, but told the owner that would handicap her later as she would have to go straight in Limit after Junior.


----------

